# Wholesalers in Canada (or US)



## usedtobelieve (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been in the works of finally getting my business up and running and for that, I am going to need to find a wholesaler where I can get all my plain t-shirts, etc.

I live in Canada and I don't know where to start since most of the information I find online is for the US and the UK. I wouldn't mind buying form the US if the shipping wasn't so bad, but sometimes I can only find $35 shipping costs and that's not cool.

Does anyone know where I can find a few fashion wholesalers or help me go about finding some/asking where to find some.

Any help would be appreciated.

(Also, I'm a new member to the forums.. not sure if this topic is in the right spot, so I apologize in advance.)


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

What part of Canada are you in? I'll try to recommend something based on that.


----------



## usedtobelieve (Nov 20, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> What part of Canada are you in? I'll try to recommend something based on that.


In Toronto.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm not near there so I don't know offhand.. These threads should help though:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/toronto/


----------



## usedtobelieve (Nov 20, 2007)

Wicked ! Thanks !


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

I remember seeing a thread that listed several wholesalers in Canada, sorry I don't remember the name of the thread - try the search function, you may find what you're looking for. Good Luck!


----------



## mattarmstrong (May 12, 2007)

dude....technosport apparel....near you i have used them great prices....low minimums..if any cant remember...gildan, m&o, haynes......rock on.


Technosport 2007


----------



## usedtobelieve (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks a ton.


----------

